# orchid is passing away?!?



## idolomantis (Sep 1, 2008)

wth is this...

my orchid laying down, doesnt eat or drink, but still moves sometime.

conditions are:

28 celcius

70% hum

female L3

can anyone tell me what,s going on here.. grr i don't want it to die... T_T


----------



## Giosan (Sep 1, 2008)

Could stress be it ? I've had a mantis once die because he was shocked by the sight of Gio(rgio)  

Sometimes mantids die.. without you even knowing why


----------



## idolomantis (Sep 1, 2008)

Giosan said:


> Could stress be it ? I've had a mantis once die because he was shocked by the sight of Gio(rgio)  Sometimes mantids die.. without you even knowing why


AHAHAHA let me know how he responded on that XD

anyway, i keep as less stress as possible, only a few FF

and no touching at all.

and if any smarty going to say: "it,s about to moult" no it moulted 3 days ago.


----------



## The_Asa (Sep 1, 2008)

Your right, sounds nearly exactly what happened to I Like Mantis' mantid.


----------



## idolomantis (Sep 3, 2008)

dead  :angry: &lt;_&lt;


----------



## collinchang635 (Sep 3, 2008)

The_Asa said:


> Your right, sounds nearly exactly what happened to I Like Mantis' mantid.


Well, my mantid started to eat again. Shes not going to die! :lol: 

Sorry about your orchid.


----------



## OGIGA (Sep 3, 2008)

I hope it's not inbreeding


----------



## collinchang635 (Sep 3, 2008)

OGIGA said:


> I hope it's not inbreeding


Inbreeding? Whats that? :huh:


----------



## tnienhaus (Sep 3, 2008)

im sorry about your orchid....

yeah...what is inbreading?


----------



## idolomantis (Sep 3, 2008)

OGIGA said:


> I hope it's not inbreeding


shut it  you know the majority here is pushing that away.


----------



## idolomantis (Sep 3, 2008)

Mantid Friendly Squire said:


> im sorry about your orchid....yeah...what is inbreading?


search.


----------



## The_Asa (Sep 3, 2008)

Don't worry Idolomantis, I'm sure it's not your fault


----------



## Rick (Sep 3, 2008)

Not inbreeding. If that was the case most of our mantid stock would be dead.


----------



## Rob Byatt (Sep 5, 2008)

OGIGA said:


> I hope it's not inbreeding


I can personally guarantee that it's not this  

Idolo', what has it eaten since it moulted ?


----------



## idolomantis (Sep 5, 2008)

Rob Byatt said:


> I can personally guarantee that it's not this  Idolo', what has it eaten since it moulted ?


one curly winged fly.


----------



## idolomantis (Sep 7, 2008)

anotherone died


----------



## Rob Byatt (Sep 7, 2008)

You must be doing something wrong mate. Explain EXACTLY how you are keeping them - what container/lid; how often you spray them etc.


----------



## idolomantis (Sep 7, 2008)

temp: day: 26 degrees celcius. night: 20 celcius.

humidety: 70%(mist every 24 hours.

food: one curly wing a day.

lid:nettin and elastic bands.

decoration: twig and fake flower.

substrate: sheet of toilet paper/

lighting: normal day-night.


----------



## Pelle (Sep 7, 2008)

Mist and feed them a little less..


----------



## Rick (Sep 7, 2008)

Pelle said:


> Mist and feed them a little less..


I was thinking feed more. One fly a day? I fed several flies every other day. Sometimes you just have a string of bad luck. I rarely change my methods and sometimes I have a lot of deaths but it is rare.


----------



## idolomantis (Sep 8, 2008)

Rick said:


> I was thinking feed more.


to L3 tinly little orchids?


----------



## The_Asa (Sep 8, 2008)

I would feed more, but less often. 3-4 flies every 2-3 days.


----------



## Pelle (Sep 8, 2008)

Rick said:


> I was thinking feed more. One fly a day? I fed several flies every other day. Sometimes you just have a string of bad luck. I rarely change my methods and sometimes I have a lot of deaths but it is rare.


They are 2nd/3rd instar so with one curly wing I think they are pretty full..

I agree older ones need a lot more


----------



## Quake (Sep 12, 2008)

Check the fake flower, he might have ingested some plastic or wax and got poisoned.


----------

